# Auto Dosing



## Carpman (26 Oct 2018)

I'm awaiting a Jebao dp-2 for new setup because I would like to dose daily rather than weekly, but I know what will happen Life. so I ordered the above but I was just thinking I use the all in one TNC complete. When I dose I always give the bottle a shake to mix the contents, Obviously, the pump won't do this, so I thought of a way to stop this and that was to use the other pump to run for 5 mins prior in and out of a container no more worries until now I have just thought that is all right for the container but what about the dosing line/s they could settle delivery would then be inaccurate.
Am I over thinking things? Can/will they actually settle? Has anybody thought about this before or even had issues?


----------



## Zeus. (26 Oct 2018)

Once equilibrium is reached not an issue as long as the salts dont get saturated, Just follow the guidlines to how much water to add most fert calculaters give a resonable whater volume to salt ratio so the salts dont become saturated.
My ferts dont get stirred up, once mixxed leave 24hrs good shake and done,  they can be there months once mixed.


----------



## Carpman (26 Oct 2018)

Thanks @Zeus.  You don't need to add any water to TNC complete it is premixed just measure and pour into tank.


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Oct 2018)

Unsure how much you are having to dose but maybe worth diluting it in some RO/DI, give the link below a quick check over.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fertilizer-choice-and-use.55640/#post-539712


----------



## Carpman (26 Oct 2018)

I would be dosing 3mm a day over 6 days allowing 1 day rest Sunday lol ( supposed to be 1mm per ltr per week =19mm)


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Oct 2018)

Carpman said:


> I would be dosing 3mm a day over 6 days allowing 1 day rest Sunday lol ( supposed to be 1mm per ltr per week =19mm)


I think you will find with the Jebao you can't choose the days you dose so your best option if using it would be to set it up to dose alternate days.
If you go down the route of using a 2 part macro/micro mix and need to dose on different alternating days then check the youtube video out.




Carpman said:


> I would be dosing 3mm a day over 6 days allowing 1 day rest Sunday lol ( supposed to be 1mm per ltr per week =19mm)


Do you mean 1ml per 10L?
If I remember from another thread you have a Juwel Trigon 190L, If I'm right that brings you to 19ml dosed either weekly or increased to (19ml) 2-3 times per week, TNC website says 3x per week gives similar results to EI
https://www.thenutrientcompany.com/product/tnc-complete/

The 'problem' you now have is that if you set your doser to alternate days then one week it will dose 3 times (Tues, Thurs, Sat) and the next it will dose 4 times (Mon, Weds, Fri, Sun)
This is assuming I'm right about everything above!


----------



## Carpman (11 Nov 2018)

Finally got my dosing reservoir, not sure if this is big enough. What do you reckon?





On a serious note, I've got to sort out my dosing.
My plan is to dose every day 3mm TNC complete and 17mm tap water until my TNC is gone then I may go to EI dosing. Just out of curiosity what would the EI equivalent be to the TNC complete?
My lights will be:-



I have no idea how to work it out.


----------



## john dory (11 Nov 2018)

3xweekly dose is said to be close to ei


----------



## Carpman (11 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I think you will find with the Jebao you can't choose the days you dose so your best option if using it would be to set it up to dose alternate days.
> If you go down the route of using a 2 part macro/micro mix and need to dose on different alternating days then check the youtube video out.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes, you were right, you can't select days. I'm going to set it up to dose 7 days a week (see above) I'm only using 1 source otherwise week 1 will dose the correct amount and the 2nd will underdose.
After looking at the TNC link above I'm a little confused! 
Do they mean?
If I triple the dosage from 1ml per 10 litres to 3ml per 10litres it is equivalent to EI dosing OR I dose normal amount (1ml per 10l) just 3 times a week?


----------



## Carpman (11 Nov 2018)

john dory said:


> 3xweekly dose is said to be close to ei


 I was just writing a post on this to. 
Cheers


----------



## Andrew Butler (11 Nov 2018)

@Carpman mm (millimetres) is a unit of length, it's ml (millilitres) you are wanting for the liquid. 



Carpman said:


> After looking at the TNC link above I'm a little confused!


Scroll down a bit and you will see it says; description, dosage, analysis etc - click on dosage and it says:

_1ml per 10 litres of tank water per week.
Dose can be increased to 2 or 3 times per week depending on plant growth, water changes etc.
1ml per 10 litres of tank water 3x per week will give a dose similar to the Estimative Index levels – Be sure to change 50% of your water once per week to remove organic waste from the plants._

You have a 190L aquarium so you would look to dose either 19ml once per week or increase that to 19ml 2-3 times per week if you are to follow the guidance from TNC.
Dosing 19ml 3 times per week will give you similar levels to EI dosing from what TNC says.



Carpman said:


> My plan is to dose every day 3mm TNC complete and 17mm tap water





Carpman said:


> If I triple the dosage from 1ml per 10 litres to 3ml per 10litres it is equivalent to EI dosing OR I dose normal amount (1ml per 10l) just 3 times a week?


I'm not the best person to be answering these questions but.........
I think you might be getting yourself a little confused; I'm quite sure the 1ml per 10L per week is if you just dose once a week.
If you are wanting to trial dosing everyday then I would be inclined to start by using your maths of 3ml per 10L per week so;
3 x 19 = 57
57 ÷ 7 = 8.14
So that would be a dose of 8ml per day, see how that goes and adjust accordingly.
I would dilute the TNC complete down a little if I was using a doser and I think it is better to use reverse osmosis or dionised water (RO/DI).



Carpman said:


> I may go to EI dosing


It is possible to make your own all in one solution that is dosed daily, have a look at the link to give you an idea.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm

Good luck!


----------



## Carpman (11 Nov 2018)

@Andrew Butler,  I did realise about mm/ml when I was writing the following post but forgot to edit original post thanks, yes I agree with your maths above but why with Ro/di water instead of regular tap? Is it because of the chlorine and other contaminants in tap water.  I'm just not concentrating on what i'm doing at the moment, thinking (probably overthinking) about all sorts of stuff. Thanks to you and @john dory for confirming my thoughts.


----------

